# "Больной" вопрос



## Весёлый (21 Фев 2021)

Повышает ли болевой порог длительный хронический болевой синдром? 
Вопрос к врачам. 
Вопрос к пациентам с хроническим болевым синдромом. 
Интересно узнать мнения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2021)

Весёлый написал(а):


> Повышает ли болевой порог длительный хронический болевой синдром?


Снижает.


----------



## Весёлый (21 Фев 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, почему?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2021)

Любой длительный синдром приводит с снижению уровня реагирования организма на его проявления


----------



## Весёлый (21 Фев 2021)

Почему тогда снижение реагирования организмом - это усиление боли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2021)

Реагирование организма - это всегда борьба с болью.
А по мере снижения возможности реагировать, снижается и болевой порог.


----------



## AlexSam (22 Фев 2021)

Весёлый написал(а):


> Почему тогда снижение реагирования организмом - это усиление боли?


Снижает, даже незначительная боль причиняет бОльшие страдания, чем раньше.
Я так понимаю этот процесс:
Снижение  болевого порога-это усиление чувствительности к боли. 
На боль реагируют рецепторы- нервные окончания ( они разные, пишу просто рецепторы), при повторной боли появляется их сенситизация, они уже «опознают» боль, и поэтому более «отзывчивы» на реакцию.  Даже при ожидаемой боли. При этом компенсаторные механизмы мозга истощаются, что  появляется снижением реагирования. Могут формироваться «очаги страдания от боли» в головном мозге. Кроме этого в окружающих тканях образуется воспаление и дополнительно травмируются нервные окончания.
 От  хронического воспаления появляется аутоимунная агрессия, что дополнительно вызывает болевой синдром. Да, и психологический фактор):, доказано,что при избыточной активности нервной системы:при недосыпе и др.  нарушениях сна, гормонах стресса, тревожности -процесс повреждения нервной ткани ускоряется и активируется,нарушается проводимость импульсов. И как следствие
Боль чувствуется острее.
Поэтому,  в лечении хронической боли  присутствует пункт повышения болевого порога.


----------



## Весёлый (22 Фев 2021)

Существуют ли случаи, когда активность нервной системы или "отвлечение" центров боли мозга за счет переключения на приоритет выше приоритета боли, в итоге повышают болевой порог и снижают хронический болевой синдром и вводят в стойкую ремиссию?
Без применения препаратов, повышающих болевой порог.
Если присутствует мозговой центр боли, сформированный при длительном болевом синдроме.


----------



## О. (22 Фев 2021)

Весёлый написал(а):


> Существуют ли случаи, когда активность нервной системы или "отвлечение" центров боли мозга за счет переключения на приоритет выше приоритета боли



В моем случае так было несколько раз, в отпуске, в путешествии, боль легче переносится и быстрее проходит, последний раз полгода назад на отдыхе в другом городе очередное обострение боли в спине прошло за неделю, и обратный путь на машине нормально прошел, а дома это обычно недели три минимум.


----------



## AlexSam (22 Фев 2021)

Весёлый написал(а):


> Существуют ли случаи, когда активность нервной системы или "отвлечение" центров боли мозга за счет переключения на приоритет выше приоритета боли, в итоге повышают болевой порог...
> .



Существуют йоги с «гвоздями и углём»)), есть исследования, где усилием воли контролировался ответ на болевой раздражитель. Подвиги в катастрофах и и.д. Но вот с этим:


Весёлый написал(а):


> и снижают хронический болевой синдром и вводят в стойкую ремиссию?
> Без применения препаратов, повышающих болевой порог.
> Если присутствует мозговой центр боли, сформированный при длительном болевом синдроме.


думаю сложнее. 
Если бы было  однозначное решение, мы бы об этом знали. Когда искала ответы на эти вопросы, набросала примерный алгоритм, но он почти весь на форуме, ничего нового.)


----------



## olga68 (23 Фев 2021)

А вот у меня как раз наоборот, болевой порог повысился. После сильных болей в течении длительного времени, как то притупились ощущения. Почти не чувствую «другие» боли: уколы, блокады, порезы... НС как бы сравнивает боли и «говорит»- да это же фигня по сравнением с тем, что было🙈. 
Хожу со сломанным винтом уже больше года, есть боль режущая глубоко в ягодице при движениях, но как то переносится вполне себе спокойно, хотя иногда сильно болит.


----------



## Весёлый (23 Фев 2021)

@olga68, Оля, а длительный приём антиконвульсантов тоже, наверно, оказал влияние на повышение болевого порога, как считаешь? 
С другой стороны есть некое привыкание организма к предлагаемой ситуации с выходом на более спокойное отношение к боли?


----------



## olga68 (23 Фев 2021)

@Весёлый Саша, вполне допускаю, что приём конвалиса длительно, мог как то повлиять на повышение болевого порога. Думаю, что в таких вопросах все очень индивидуально, и еще зависит от интенсивности и продолжительности боли.


----------



## AlexSam (25 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> .    но он почти весь на форуме, ничего нового.)


@Весёлый, все-таки допишу, что для меня было ново. 
В лечении ХБ очень хорошо себя показали селективные НПВС, есть опубликованные исследования.
Дозы и схемы приёма антидепрессантов и т.д. при «чистой» депрессии и ХБ сильно отличаются.
Рефлексотерапия.) Помните про коврик Кузнецова Вас «пытала»)). Не только отвлекающее действие, а и влияющее на процессы в головном мозге. Как-то Александр-100 кому-то предложил ножные ванны, как метод расслабления при мышечной боли, мне понравилось, столько рефлексогенных зон,почему нет. Стала смотреть дальше, свои скрины про лечебные ванны. 
Результат,) контрастные ножные ванны ( до середины щиколотки) стимулируют сосуды и процессы в головном мозге. Т.е. На этот сбой где-то в синапсах,можем влиять сами.  
Когда занимались единоборствами, мальчишки повышали болевой порог тренировками. Но это многие так делают.

А ещё )), отвлечься от боли помогает созерцание ужасных картин! Не легкую комедию нужно, а ужастик)...


----------



## Весёлый (25 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> созерцание ужасных картин! Не легкую комедию нужно, а ужастик)...


Типа "Апофеоз войны" Верещагина...


Лечебные ванны для ног использую. Хорошо расслабляет и помогает морская соль без добавок в тёплой водичке.


----------



## AlexSam (16 Июл 2021)

@Весёлый, здравствуйте! Александр, как Вы?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (18 Июл 2021)

Весёлый написал(а):


> Повышает ли болевой порог длительный хронический болевой синдром?
> Вопрос к врачам.
> Вопрос к пациентам с хроническим болевым синдромом.
> Интересно узнать мнения.


Скорее, повышает в моем случае 
Миопрессура - процедура болезненная, переношу спокойно
Хотя, тут, возможно, мотивирует результат


----------



## Yulia888 (9 Апр 2022)

olga68 написал(а):


> Хожу со сломанным винтом уже больше года, есть боль режущая глубоко в ягодице при движениях, но как то переносится вполне себе спокойно, хотя иногда сильно болит.


Вам не предлагали винт заменить


----------



## olga68 (10 Апр 2022)

@Yulia888, нет, там заменой винта не решится проблема. Предлагают удаление системы и замена кейджа передним доступом. Операция согласована, но пока не могу лечь.


----------



## Yulia888 (10 Апр 2022)

olga68 написал(а):


> Операция согласована, но пока не могу лечь.


Дай бог,чтобы все хорошо


----------



## olga68 (10 Апр 2022)

Yulia888 написал(а):


> Дай бог,чтобы все хорошо


Спасибо. Тоже надеюсь, но очень-очень боюсь. Вам что предлагают?


----------



## Alena777 (23 Апр 2022)

@olga68, Ольга, а как винт у вас сломался?
Мне хирург говорил, что только от сильнейшего удара это может случиться, автоавария не дай бог.


----------



## FlyLady (24 Апр 2022)

Прошу прощения, что встреваю.
Вот что говорят нейрхирурги по поводу поломки винтов:




Авария, конечно, тоже один из вариантов.


----------



## Alena777 (24 Апр 2022)

Усталостный перелом может произойти наверное через  лет 15 после операции?


----------



## FlyLady (24 Апр 2022)

Практика показывает, что значительно раньше.
Представляете сколько циклов нагрузки испытывают  элементы при каждом движении ежедневно?
А если основная (или больше, чем рассчитывалось) нагрузка сохраняется на винтах, то логично, что они могут не выдержать.


----------

